

4k monitor at 50hz. Guide for overclocking displays on GNU/Linux with Intel GPU - empiricus
https://github.com/kevinlekiller/linux_intel_display_overclocking

======
empiricus
The U-series of Haswell CPU-s only support 30hz for 4K resolution. Which is
borderline unusable. However, using reduced blanking timings, it should be
possible to get 50Hz. I have a ubuntu laptop with i5-4200U and after a couple
of hours of googling found the link above. Looks more complicated in linux
than on windows, where Intel provides a tool with its drivers. Disclaimer:
have not tried yet.

